# Show me those bay paints please!!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

My dream paint is a bay tobiano. Unfortunately I don't have one that color so please show me your bay paint!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Here is my handfull of a horse Rem, 15.1hh APHA gelding.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

This is my 13yo Katy, and she's bred to a beautiful bay tovero stud!
Katy the horse


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's our bay tobiano lead mare "Angel"


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

^There's my bay Paint. :lol:

1997 registered solid Paint. All he got out of his minimal Paint genes is a handsome blaze, little white foot, white patch under his belly, and flecks of white hairs on his flanks. Not much of a flashy paint, but there he is.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone!! Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Leroy, Bay Paint Colt, 11 months.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is Foxy Lady!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

This is my girl when she was a 2 yr old
She has bodied out more since then.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Aura - my bay paint that is pending sale currently:


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Amber is technically a bay paint, but her spots look black a lot of the time. She looks bay in this picture though!


----------



## tina298 (Aug 21, 2011)

my 5 1/2 month old filly, not sure about her breeding!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sundance, a Paint Clydesdale we sold a year ago:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

What beautiful horses everyone!!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Misty, rescued bay Paint Pony filly, currently up for adoption!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Geronimo


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This is Sally...Sold this crazy girl awhile ago and this is the only picture I have left! She was a stunner though.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

My bay tobiano Tennessee Walker, Lady:


----------

